
Programmers Who Don't Understand Security Are Poor at Security - pferde
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/03/programmers_who.html
======
LeoSolaris
I feel like this should be an obviously true statement. It would be
inordinately improbable to be good at something complex that one doesn't
understand.

